# Own eggs, donor eggs or adoption



## Bibi100 (Aug 15, 2013)

About 10 days we found out our 4th fresh OE cycle failed. We only had 2 mature eggs and only 1 fertilised. In the last 18 months we have done 3 other cycles with 11, 7 and 9 eggs respectively. In our first we had a bfp but sadly no heartbeat at 8 weeks. In a weeks time we have our follow up appointment. 

I think we both feel that want to carry on with our own eggs, but I am concerned we are being naive and we'd just be throwing time and money away. If not OE then I think adoption is the next step. My DP is keen on DE. Not sure hoe to resolve this and how to decide on next steps. Any thoughts?
Many thanks
Bibi


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Bibi,

I'm so sorry you've had such a tough time.  It's a difficult decision to make and I would see what comes out of your follow up consultation.

I haven't reached that point myself but it is in the back of my mind and I suppose the question to ask yourself is how important is it that your child is biologically related to you? If you are carrying it does that matter?  Only you can answer this for yourself.  I also think its important to take some time and see how you feel in a few weeks as it is so hard when a cycle has just failed to make decisions.

I'm not sure if that is helpful but I didn't want to read and run, and I think it is important to know there are others out there also thinking about the same decisions.

Good luck,
M
X


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi bibi

Sorry to hear about your 4th cycle.  Your story is very similar to mine, we have also has 4 OE ivfs- around the same times you've done yours too looking at your dates! 

It's soooooo hard and a decision we have been battling with as well.  we have decided not to give up yet.  Have you had all the millions of tests for everything to cover all bases? We are going with a fifth and possibly final attempt.  Like you I worry I am just chucking money away but I know I have to give it one more shot.  Have you changed clinics ? If you feel you want to carry on with your OE then dint give up.  A friend of mine on Ff is soon to give birth - after cycle 6! 

Wishing You lots of luck with whatever you decide - xxxxxx.


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

After 8 years of TTC, and 14 cycles of IUI which failed, I gave birth to our daughter in October, who was concieved with DE. It was the right decision for us, and we're sooo happy to have her.


----------

